# Just tinkering on a cold day.,



## richg99 (Dec 18, 2016)

I had a few spinners left around. 

The first picture is of a lure that I bought. Great wobbling action.
richg99


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 6, 2017)

I like the inline blade version Rich. I tinker with my lures too when the Wx is bad. I never thought about an inline like that; maybe something like the ole 'Snagless Sally' would be productive. I generally modify spinnerbaits. I'm currently trying to create a willow leaf adaptation with small ears off each side...imagine a willow blade with a tooth like poison ivy leaves on both sides.
I am trying to teach my boys the advantages of tweaking crainkbaits by matching local bass forage. My latest expirirementations are lip trimming to create a desired wobble and depth. Colors are an enigma to me most of the time, much to my chagrin lol. I think I'll start a log book and use a cast net to identify bait in each body of water I visit.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Log book of forage...Great idea


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks bro. I was told by this one guy; a local, popular, small reservoir had no shad in it. I was surprised at this statement and asked how he 'knew' this, to no avail. lol I reverted back to my Army days and decided a fishing 'smart book' was needed. 

Do you have any other inventions you're willing to share? I'm constantly surprised at how an old lure with mild changes are so productive. One thing I've been mulling over is using old school lures...the ones used pre-1980's. I need to scour this forum and look for such items.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 7, 2017)

Here you go.

richg99


----------

